# Airwire G2 , what a difference a decoder makes



## lvmosher (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought a Bachmann Mallet at the ECLSTS. Installed Airwire. It all worked fine except I was not happy with how the speed changed so much on the logging grades. It was a constant process of turning the speed knob to keep it looking half way realistic. I actually like being involved with speed changes but this was out of control. So I listed the Mallet for sale in the classifieds...no takers. The G2 arrived on the market so I bought one and lo and behold what a different engine. Using the cruise control feature makes all the difference in the world.
Two thumbs up to the G2










It's not for sale anymore


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry.......... Same experience with some of my installs...









It's a new ball game. The F6 "Cruise Control" is a very nice feature. Testing a new Bachmann 4-4-0 install on the layout as I type. Been running at the same speed for almost 2 hours during this test period...


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

The cruise control works very well. It is assigned to the F6 function key but that key can also be assigend to another function. As an example,I use the Phoenix P5 sound system and normally assign F6 to the diesel working sound. If I hit F6 it will turn on the cruise control and the diesel working. If I don't want the diesel working sound,just hit F6 again and it will turn off but the cruise will stay on since it takes a throttle change to shut it off in the auto mode.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess I'll have to add a cruise control function to my own design. Should be pretty straight forward, although nothing is in reality! Not much memory left for play in the microcontroller however...


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

So Stan you don't have to remove the jumper for a8 vot batts?

And No 12 volt reg?

do ya have a diagram?/
Like the old one the instructions wern't clear on using a 18 volt batt ,or removeing or leaving the jumper with an 18 volt

Bubba


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a jumper but it only needed if you don't want full battery voltage on your DCC output. For most installations, hook your 28 volt battery to it and hook up the outputs. That's it. No split power supply, no regulators, nothing. If you want to see the manual for the G2, go to www.cvpusa.com and find the documentation page. The new manual is there complete with diagrams.

I haven't installed one yet because I am on vacation. I will be home August 5th and will start my first install then.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

There are quite a few new technical improvements , Bubba. Ask Away!!!


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I am used to wiring in a 12 volt regulator, using 18 volt batts.

and doing this I always REMOVE the jumper.

Now I am still using the 18 volt batts...but if I read you correct I can us the batts and NOT wire anything into the DCC side as I am using 18 volt batts?

Does the jumper stay or is it removed? with what I want to do?

So in review...I just wire the batt into the ins, motors out and not wire ANYthing into the DCC side..jumper is where the power is getting to the DCC side..so it stays?

Bubba


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The jumper stays in place, but make sure you follow the new connection diagram for input and output. The negative side of the battery now goes to terminal TM3-8 and use the diode provided to connect the positive side to TM3-1 to confirm you have correctly identified the positive lead.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So, on the "cruise control" you get the loco to the desired speed and then hit F6 and it runs forever at the same speed no matter what? 

That's pretty cool, you could eliminate all the engineers and firemen and make the unions happy.









Regards, Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg: That is essentially correct. There are actually 2 cruise modes, the second one allows speed adjustments without cancellation of the cruise. 

On my railroad, every time I looked at an engineer of fireman, they just seem to be sitting around and not moving at all anyway. If I could get them to do something, they could keep their jobs! 

Jonathan/EMW


----------

